# Massey Ferguson 1533



## Frankieb24 (12 mo ago)

I need to know how to replace the front pinion in a 1533 Massey Ferguson 4 wheel drive .?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

My best advice would be to get the shop manual for this tractor first and look through it and see if this is really something that you want to tackle.........Not sure on this exact model but in general this is not a quick and easy job and not something that is very easy to walk someone through on a forum if they have not ever done this type of repair......


----------

